# Is my budgie's feather normal?



## Kokos (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi guys!  I've had my lil buddy Kokos for about a year now and he's as happy as ever. I'm wondering about one of his feathers though. It's always been this way since I got him as a baby and he doesn't seem the slightest bit worried by it. It is the one that looks like it's going in a different direction/angle than the rest of them. It this normal? If not, what can be done? (Note: he's always displaying normal behaviour such as eating drinking flying playing etc).
Thx for answers! 
:blue lovie:http://snepajnature.tumblr.com/image/142739938339

Okay i won't get the hang of this picture system but go to THIS PICTURE LINK and you'll see him.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

Your budgie's feathers are normal and there is no reason for worries, those little feathers on the wing are only temporarily misplaced and once he preens the area, the feathers will go back to place.

EDIT: since you mention those particular feathers have always been that way even after being preened, then your budgie has likely hatched with that characteristic on his wing. While it's not very common, slight disturbances on the placement of feathers (and wing development when there is a very slight deformity involved) can occur. And if this slight difference on your budgie's plumage doesn't affect him, then that's perfectly fine.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings and welcome.aluz has given you wonderful helpful advice.he certainly is a beautiful male budgie.I love his colors.thanks so much for posting and joining us.blessings always :albino:


----------



## Kokos (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for the quick replies!! I'm so relieved it's normal


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're very welcome and keep on having fun with Kokos!


----------

